# Meat trimmings? Beef Stock?



## MNTaxi (Mar 28, 2009)

I just baught an 11 pount chunk of beef to can this morning.  The meat is in the pressure cooker as I type this.

My question is this. . . . . .. 

I got about 3/4 - 1lbs of trimmings off of this massive chunk of beef and it's probably 60/40 meat and fat.  I was wondering if I could make beef stock out of these trimmings and than "can" the beef stock.  I would just hate to waste this if I can do something with it.

I am very new to canning and have so far only done Beef, Bear, Tuna, Corn, Peaches, and a couple different jams.

So if anyone has a recipie for beef stock and the instructions on how to can it I would appreciate it.  Right now I have the trimmings in a Zip lock bag in the frig.

Thanks


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 29, 2009)

You could use those trimming to make a greasy soup, or if done correctly 2-3 cups of something like a consumme, add an equal amount of very lean ground beef and make a pot of greasy chili - but stock requires bones. 

Read this: How to Make Beef Stock

Things I do differently are:

1) I use yellow onions and do not peel them - just cut the root end off and quarter them
2) I do not add galic, parsley or bay leaves - I may not want those flavors in what I'm making with the stock
3) I wouldn't even start if I'm not going to simmer this for less than 14-18 hours

I have heard that you can make stock in a pressure cooker - but I have never tried it and don't know how clear the stock would be.

To can it - follow the instructions for making the stock, and after refrigerating it over night and removing the layer of fat on the top, return it to a boil and ladel into hot pint or quart jars, leaving 1-inch headspace, and process in a pressure canner - see here for times and pressure settings.


----------



## Constance (Mar 29, 2009)

For stock or broth, you really need bones, which are roasted and then boiled with savory vegetables to make the broth.

My grandma used to grind the trimmings for sausage and then can the sausages. Since you only have about a pound, you could just make up the sausage and use it as patties. 
She also used some of the suet (beef fat) to make mince meat for pies.


----------



## themonkeytree (Mar 29, 2009)

If you want to make a broth you can use the meat.  Stocks are made with bones so you cannot make a stock.  If you need help on how to make a broth I can tell you.  If I were you though I would do like constance said, make sausage.  I do not know what cut of meat it is, but if it is the right cut of meat you could even grind up the leftover meat and make hamburger patties.


----------

